# POSITVE OPKs!!!!! But creamy CM!?!?



## wlovew

So yesterday my OPKs were slightly lighter than the control line but this morning they're much darker than the control line!! Yahoooo I caught my LH surge....after ovulation tho?? I posted a pic yesterday of my OPK that appeared to clearly be NOT as dark as the control line yet, and that was in the afternoon. Yesterday I had EWCM, today now it's creamy!?!? Did I ovulate overnight perhaps? I can't BD until tomorrow night, will I still have a chance at conceiving that long after O???? :cry: I could have sworn I felt mittelschmerz (spelling??) last night, too. Left side, very distinct pinchy feeling that was very different from cramps or gas pains!!! DAMN. I think I ovulated last night....??? I thought a positive OPK meant that you will ovulate in a day or 2? I have been temping religiously and I GUESS my temps have risen but HARDLY!! I have attached a pic of my chart, too.... I'm confused, ladies... :nope:
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2014-10-25 at 10.46.42 AM.jpg
File size: 66.8 KB
Views: 29









Screenshot_2014-10-25-10-53-17-1.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 30


----------



## DCMum

I'm so glad you posted this bc I have the same situation going on. Last week I had allllllllll of my typical ovulation symptoms (fatigue/low energy, sore breasts, ovulation pain, skin breakout, increased sex drive, brown tinted EWCM) but no positive OPKs.
Yesterday I got a positive OPK, but my CM is very creamy and lotiony, and there's a ton of it. But it doesn't stretch and it's opaque. I'm equally confused. I suppose my body geared up to O last week but didn't....but wouldn't I still get ovulation symptoms now if I were about to ovulate?

Anyway, sorry to come into your post and talk about myself, LOL. To answer your question, yes, ovulation should occur 24-36 hours after a +OPK. Once the egg is released, it survives for 24 hours before it either has to be fertilized or your body will discard it. Keep using OPK's and temping (if you are temping) and definitely have sex as soon as you can. You may be catching the very beginning of your surge and still have time.


----------



## wlovew

Thank you!!! It's good to hear of someone's similar situation!! My cycles are anywhere from 24-31 days, pretty erratic. My temps haven't been high enough for ovulation to have already happened, right?? I temp every morning at the same time! I have an alarm on my phone to wake me nice and early to temp and I keep my BBT right by me so I can just grab it and temp, then I go back to sleep if I need to. So I know my temps are good! I haven't had a lot of CM at all this cycle, other times I have had a lot more. I hope I have not ovulated yet!! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## DCMum

Just took today's OPK and it was very clearly negative. I also had a temp dip today so I expect that today was O day.
Based on your temps it is tough to say but I doubt you have ovulated already. I would expect your temp rise to start tomorrow.


----------



## wlovew

Ovulation tests 3 hours later are still super dark positives!!! TMI but I just checked my CM and it's bright white and creamy like lotion. What the heck is going on!?


----------



## DCMum

That's mine, too. Super creamy and lotiony. But it feels lubricative like oil (like if I rub it between my fingers, it doesn't soak in, it stays wet) so I'm going to mark it as watery CM bc it probably is fertile.


----------



## wlovew

There's no chance in HELL any swimmers could get through mine. It's totally opaque. Preseed will be my best friend tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## lisap2008

EWCM is meant to be there before ovulation but as soon as ovulation occurs it will start changing to creamy do to the presence of progesterone.
Some women including myself have hostle CM meaning we rarely if ever get fertile CM at ovulation. I have had many months when I know I was ovulating and was even confirmed days later that I did ovulate but CM never changed from creamy. I guess thats why I have only ever got pregnant with girls because the female sperm are not bothered by the hostel CM.


----------



## wlovew

I took another OPK this evening to see if it was still strong and it's starting to fade now. I'm totally confused.


----------



## DCMum

Well I had a temp rise this morning so my suspicion that yesterday was O day may be correct. CM is definitely starting to dry up.


----------



## wlovew

Really? That's a good sign then! I still have not had a temp rise. I am kind of freaking out that maybe I will not ovulate. I guess it's early still to jump the gun tho, it's CD 16. My ovulation test this morning was not positive anymore, just like last night. So my LH surge has come and gone, that means ovulation is either any second or isn't happening... Waaaaaah :'(


----------



## lisap2008

It can take up to 48 hours to ovulate after the LH surge.


----------



## Solariel

Hi guys!!

I know it's 2 years later and I probably won't see a reply from anyone here, but I'll give it a shot. 

wlovew, I am currently in the same confused as you were in 2014 - with the creamy cm and positive opk - did you conceive that cycle?????

I am on cycle day 18 and have ovulation pain and creamy cm with negative opk.

CD 17 had slight ov pain, very little ewcm, positive opk.

BUT my temps have not risen enough to show Ov - confused!!:wacko:

What was your result that cycle? Conceived or got your period back??

Thank you!!:thumbup:


----------



## wlovew

I can hardly remember what it was even like tracking ovulation lol I did not end up pregnant that cycle but I did 2 months later and my baby is 10 months old Tuesday!!!


----------



## Solariel

Wow thank you for responding! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance:


----------

